# EN: Make a one man weep



## okgoogle

Bonjour,

Pourquoi il n'y a pas de s à make, etc. dans les paroles de cette chanson ?
Cela ne semble pas l'impératif, il n'y a de does nulle part...

_The power of love is a curious thing
Make a one man weep, make another man sing
Change a heart to a little white dove
More than a feeling, that's the power of love_


----------



## Maître Capello

Les chansons, comme la poésie, se permettent un certain nombre de libertés. Ici il faut comprendre _*It* make*s*_…


----------



## olivier68

Je suggérerais plutôt la lecture : [(It) can] make, ce qui me semble une licence poétique plus acceptable (tous les coups ne sont pas permis !) que celle qui consiste à écrire "make" au lieu de "makes".


----------



## Bondstreet

_The power of love is a curious thing
Make a one man weep, make another man sing
Change a heart to a little white dove...
More than a feeling, that's the power of love
_
I think this is an example of the rare use of the English present subjunctive, here used to express a possibility, a capability, an "it can", an "it might"...

The power of love is _(such)_ a curious thing _(that)
(it can)_ make a one man weep, _(it could)_ make another man sing
_(it might even be able to)_ change a heart to a little white dove...


“Com*e* what may...
"Suffic*e* it to say...

"Thy Kingdom com*e*...
"Que ton règne vienne...

oxforddictionaries.com - does-english-have-a-subjunctive?
.


----------



## okgoogle

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces réponses.


----------



## olivier68

On pourrait peut-être poser directement la question à l'auteur... puisqu'il semble être toujours en vie 

Huey Lewis — Wikipédia


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bondstreet said:


> In my opinion, this is an example of the rare use of the English present subjunctive.


Oui !
On peut d'ailleurs le traduire par le subjonctif présent en français: "qu'il fasse pleurer un homme ou en fasse chanter un autre..."


----------



## pointvirgule

Des éléments de la grammaire du parler afroaméricain se retrouvent fréquemment dans les paroles de chansons rock/pop, même celles écrites par des Blancs. Une de ses caractéristiques est l'absence de la terminaison –_s_ dans la conjugaison des verbes à la troisième personne du singulier de l'indicatif présent : [_it_] _makes _→ [_it_] _make_.

Un « rare emploi du subjonctif en anglais » me paraît peu probable dans le contexte de cette chanson, désolé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je rejoins totalement l'avis de pointvirgule : le subjonctif me semble assez improbable en anglais dans ce cas.

Le subjonctif est quoi qu'il en soit inapproprié en français pour traduire ce texte car il ne respecterait pas le sens de la phrase, qui n'est en effet ni _Let it make_ ni _Whether it makes X or makes Y_, mais bien _It makes_ ou _It can make_…


----------



## olivier68

Je maintiens que pour une fois qu'on a un auteur en vie... on peut lui poser la question !

Welcome to the Official Huey Lewis and the News Website

onglet : "Ask HUEY"...

Qui s'y colle ?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Maître Capello said:


> Le subjonctif est quoi qu'il en soit inapproprié en français pour traduire ce texte car il ne respecterait pas le sens de la phrase


Vraiment?

"Qu'il fasse pleurer ou qu'il fasse chanter, plus qu'un sentiment, c'est le pouvoir de l'amour".

Ces subjonctifs me semblent parfaitement valides.
Où est le motif d'exclusion ?


----------



## Maître Capello

La construction que vous proposez au subjonctif est certes parfaitement valide, mais son sens n'est pas exactement celui de la phrase anglaise. Comme je l'ai dit, le sens n'est en effet pas _Whether it makes a one man weep or makes another man sing_, et ce d'autant plus qu'il y a une troisième sous-phrase : _Change a heart to a little white dove_.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Maître Capello said:


> son sens n'est pas exactement celui de la phrase anglaise


Sur quoi repose cette affirmation ?



Maître Capello said:


> Comme je l'ai dit, le sens n'est en effet pas _Whether it makes a one man weep or makes another man sing_, et ce d'autant plus qu'il y a une troisième sous-phrase : _Change a heart to a little white dove_.


Y a-t-il une règle qui limite le nombre de possibilités dans une énumération ? (l'introduction de _whether_ restant votre initiative)


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est vous qui avez ajouté un _ou_ (_Qu'il fasse pleurer *ou* qu'il fasse chanter_…), que j'ai traduit par _whether…or…_ Or dans la phrase originale en anglais, il n'y a pas cette notion de coordination disjonctive.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Ou termine une énumération, quel que soit le nombre de ses termes.
On progresse peu.


----------

